# How obsessive are you?



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Since we have a poll on being gross, here's one on being obsessive.

http://www.blogthings.com/howobsessiveareyouquiz/

I was 4%...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

You Are 0% Obsessive 

You're less prone to obsessive thoughts than the rest of the world...
While you do get hung up from time to time, you're excellent at clearing your mind. 


Now I'm going to spend al night worrying that I'm 0%. I may have to start counting words again.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*You Are 28% Obsessive*










You tend to have a few obsessive thoughts, but you generally have them under control.
Sometimes your worries keep you up at night, though they usually don't interfere with your life.

*How Obsessive Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howobsessiveareyouquiz/


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

*You Are 56% Obsessive*










You're somewhat obsessive, especially when it comes to a couple things (like horrifying thoughts or cleanliness).
As long as your quirks aren't interrupting your life, it's all good.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

***You Are 4% Obsessive***

You're less prone to obsessive thoughts than the rest of the world...
While you do get hung up from time to time, you're excellent at clearing your mind.

Cuz I don' care 'bout squat anymore,Lifes too short to spend worrying about how short life will be:numbchuck: :smt021 :watching: :smt007 :finga:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> ***You Are 4% Obsessive***
> 
> You're less prone to obsessive thoughts than the rest of the world...
> While you do get hung up from time to time, you're excellent at clearing your mind.
> ...


Based on your results on the gross thread - U have spent most of your time getting gross instead of obsessive


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

You Are 4% Obsessive 

Scooter's got the right idea... No worries.


W


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't worry about it and stuff happens. Why worry I can't change.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't worry about it and stuff happens. Why worry I can't change.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

iam not obessive,iam not obessive,i am not obessive, i am not obessive


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*You Are 4% Obsessive*

You're less prone to obsessive thoughts than the rest of the world...
While you do get hung up from time to time, you're excellent at clearing your mind.

I suppose I have a ritual for relaxing... :smt003


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> You Are 0% Obsessive
> 
> You're less prone to obsessive thoughts than the rest of the world...
> While you do get hung up from time to time, you're excellent at clearing your mind.
> ...


+1 Mine came out the same way.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

4% here. 

I make lists at work all the time......too many little things to fall through the crack if I don't....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Based on your results on the gross thread - U have spent most of your time getting gross instead of obsessive


EEEEYUP!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
But Gross can be FUN too


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

About as right as the gross thing.



You Are 8% Obsessive***


You're less prone to obsessive thoughts than the rest of the world...
While you do get hung up from time to time, you're excellent at clearing your mind.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

My result...*

You Are 16% Obsessive*










You're less prone to obsessive thoughts than the rest of the world...
While you do get hung up from time to time, you're excellent at clearing your mind.

http://www.blogthings.com/howobsessiveareyouquiz/


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*You Are 24% Obsessive*










You tend to have a few obsessive thoughts, but you generally have them under control.
Sometimes your worries keep you up at night, though they usually don't interfere with your life.

*How Obsessive Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howobsessiveareyouquiz/


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, now I knew my results would look like this:

*You Are 72% Obsessive*










You tend to have obsessive thoughts, and sometimes these cross over into your daily life.
While everyone does have a few weird rituals, you have to work to keep yours from taking over your life.


----------

